# Greetings from Iowa a Newbie in the house!



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Greetings from Iowa! Just want to say HI and I'm looking forward to this wonderful Cat lover enviroment! I'm a stay at home cat mom . Can't have children but can have cats! Started with one than two. My Milo died suddenly, he showed up as a beaten stray. He was sooooo amazing that it took three more cats to replace him!  This has all happened in the last six month time frame. When I went to get my "suppose to be" last cat from the Animal Shelter, I saw this precious, tattered cat she had been thrown out of a moving car in a box. Someone stopped and took her to the Vet Clinic where she has now lived for 4 months. She had be Her whiskers were cut almost completely off and she had the most horrendous case of Pemphigus Follicaceus the Vet has ever seen,they first thought it to be severe mange. Her body was attacking her skin as if it were a Foreign body. Little Journey has been a little lover girl through all her doctoring and healing. Praise the Lord after 4 months her body has now responded to a new med. and she will be coming home next week with us! She will be on Meds all her life but a life she has so fought for. She is beautiful in her own special way and can purr up a storm. I share this info most importantly should someone ever need info on this auto immune disorder. Journey came close to being euthanised, the Vet had exerted all treatments he had known but by the providence of God a new med was found and her new Journey will begin soon at our Little Kitty Resort!!! We're so excited! 
SIDE BAR: Pictures now posted in gallery of Journey! You can understand my excitement in her recovery!!!! Her before and after, she come along way!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Susiemarie and welcome to the Cat Forum.

As for the kitty pics in our sigs, if you send a private message to ForJazz and ask REAL nicely :wink:, she might be able to fix you up.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I chime in too... new myself so I've gotten the great greeting. This is a nice forum and you sure sense the love for these wonderful animals! 

Welcome!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to you and your fur babies!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello & Welcome to TCF!!!

I am a newbie too....I have really enjoyed this forum!
I know you will too! See you around the boards!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and lovely story :lol:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

You are a angel for takeing in Journey! She is so lucky to have found you!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

*Thanks for the friendly WELCOME!*

I just want to Thank everyone for the friendly welcome! There is an abundance of information here, WOW!!! To all who read about my little Journey kitty, SHE IS HOME WITH US!!!!!!!!!!  I picked her up yesterday and she is doing fantastic! She'll never be a real perky cat (partly due to her meds) but she is enjoying being out of that 4 month cage and is just walking around checking EVERYTHING out! Our next big step will be bringing her back to get spayed, she was way to sick for the Vet clinic to do it and her body has been so messed up with this disorder but the spaying will help her with reducing the hormone production. Her medication will delay her healing but the long run it should help her auto immune disorder. We are so thankful and are blessed to give this special needs baby a forever home. She fought for her life and now may it to be an absolutely wonderful one for her >>>>> 
Looking forward to enjoying new cat loving friends here! Have a joyous day!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey, Journey made it home! Thanks for posting the pictures, too. I can only imagine how happy you are to have her home with you. Which says nothing about how happy she must be, too!  Give her a couple of neck scritchies from me.

Susie, not many people would have gone through this with an abused kitty, the way you did. May God always keep you and bless you, richly, for what you have done!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Susie, I'm so happy for you and Journey! I'm going to look at her picture next. A cat is made of love, pranks, and purrs. That's the important thing to remember, and you obviously already know it. I know Journey will have a wonderful life.  (Now that I've said that, I hope the purrs outwegh the pranks! :wink: )


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

My heartfelt thanks for all the kind words of encouragement and well wishes for Journey. I know if given the opportunity alot of you all would have risen to her need of a home. I think what especially drew me to her was how pitiful she looked on the outside and yet she was so loving to all her care givers at the Vet. With all the poking, probing, medicating, etc... she just knew they were helping her and she endured it all with a gentle, tiny purrrr when given attention. I have been shown in my life the unimportance of appearance, I was bulemic for over twenty years. The outside was ALL that mattered to me, but inside I was pretty messed up and my body was my god. I am just so thankful to be 4 years free of my disorder and the Lord has given me a new heart and new affections AND a new life with a Godly husband. Five years ago I could have never adopted something that looked like Journey, I was very superficial and appearance motivated in all things. So I truly know it is nothing special I am doing with Journey but I am eternally thankful to the Lord for healing in my own life as well as a new heart of love and compassion putting looks aside. And Mike you said it buddy, God HAS richly blessed me!  
Journey has gone into wanting quiet time now, just kinda wants to be left alone. I can imagine the last 24hours has been overwhelming. My other 4 furbabys have been little gems, I am somewhat surprised  I think perhaps they know she isn't a threat and I'm sure they can sense that she isn't completely well. They have been curious but gentle and thankfully not aggressive! Just wanted to say thanks for a wonderful group of new friends found here!Wejust moved here from Florida over 3 years ago and I haven't met too many friends that love cats like I do! So I'm looking forward to enjoying the friendship found through this Cat Forum! Have a delightful day and lotza lovin to your babys! Susie


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello Susie,
I wanted to *Praise God *for your delivery from bulemia!
I am happy for you!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Hello Susie,
> I wanted to *Praise God *for your delivery from bulemia!
> I am happy for you!


Amen!

Back to your regularly scheduled thread...

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

I, sincerely want to apologize for venturing from the thread. My intention was to explain how a girl like Journey comes home with a girl like me. Probably more than most care to know but I do also know if I was looking for complete knowledge aside from experience and the passion of love for kitty's I wouldn't have looked for this amazing site and stayed with instruction from my veterinary friends as well as read the books they all recommended (I've read the books)! I now search for experience and compassionate loving advice, that which isn't found in books, it comes from REAL people. I am thankful to have found this forum and I am, a cat lover, who also is alive and blessed with a reason how I came to adore these small irriational beautiful creatures,that is what I wanted to share. Back on the thread we go.... and I find interest in knowing and hearing about all who own these beautiful baby's! My mom said to me today, (Wisconsin accent, no insult I have it too) "Soooooooo, Journey makes now how many cats? 2?"And me... "No Ma, she's the fifth, I have bought you three others that I knew you didn't want, so I kept them!"     
Ciao for now! Love to you all, My kittys mom, Susie


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome, and thanks for sharing both stories! Looking forward to seeing pics soon!


EDIT: Oops! Took out sentence that wasn't supposed to be there


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Superkittie, your babys are beautiful! Great choice of names too! Will share pics when I figure this out :roll: I'm a working on it! :?


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

To all you who welcomed me, you heard the story of my little Journey girl. This past weekend her hair started falling out in clumps, replaced by lesions and she had raw skin on her paws and legs, I increased her meds and she couldn't walk by this morning. All this happened in two days. This disease has over come her, she need not suffer no more, she was a trooper till the end. She was put to sleep this morning  
My kitty Chico has not left her side since Saturday, he laided next her when she ate and she would just hang her head over the water dish he was there laying with her. He just stood in the litterbox right next to her when she used it even, and he slept curled up next to her. It was so heartwarming to see it made me cry the more knowing that we may have to say goodbye to her. Chico brought me the smile through the tears what a little gem.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear about Journey  . She was such a brave little soul and you are such a strong person to have taken her into your life. I'm sure that she will always be remembered. At least now she is no longer in any pain. My condolences.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Farewell, Journey. Play free at the Bridge...

Susie, thank you for all you did for Journey.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am sorry Susie!


----------



## Dyan (May 12, 2004)

*Hi from a new PAWS too*

Glad you will have your Little Journey coming home to her new family.
It sounds like she will have lots of love coming her way. Hope to hear from you and see lots of pictures too.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

I just want to thank everyone for the condolences, I know many of you understand the multitude of tears shed. My sister shared this with me and I think it is a wonderful expression of what these beautiful felines are in the life of those that love them. This made me cry but it is so heartwarming. Thank you my friends, Susie
I hope you are able to view it?.
http://ecardview.hallmark.com/hmk/Websi ... 8&userID=0


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry about Journey. At least she is painfree now


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OK, now that Hallmark card made me cry. So beautiful!

I hope Journey is painfree now and have become an angel herself. I too was smiling about your Chico being with her all the time. He is an angel too, walking here on earth.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

CyberPet said:


> I too was smiling about your Chico being with her all the time. He is an angel too, walking here on earth.


 Do you know that Chico has been depressed up until about two days ago. He spent the first several days just walking around looking for Journey. He laided in the exact places she would nap in, her basket, her spot on the couch, even the exact place on our living room carpet. He now appears to be going back to his favorite spots and is beginning to become more social again. Amazing how he has gone through mourning.  Cats are so unique in so many ways, they just fascinate me  My friend at the Vet Clinic called and wanted to know how soon again she could call on me if she needs a home for another sick(noncontagious)kitty with special needs. I told her to give me awhile and tomorrow would be fine.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Susie, you are a great person! I definately believe kitties feel loss as well as us humans. Our new kittens has been calling for their siblings the first few days, it's not until today they've started to feel more at home here and haven't been calling much.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Petra, I love your website! It is the most awesome one I have seen! I could stay there for hours, I'm going back to nose around again later! :lol: What beautiful wedding pics too and your kitties are adorable! Love the count down to there birthday  Wow, you are talented! My mother in laws parents came over to the Usa from Sweden. My mom in law would love your site,too! I'll show her when she comes over next visit. She still cooks alot of Swedish dishes! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Susie, that's wonderful to hear!! I got some swedish recipes on my website, not public for anyone, so if you want you can always try to download them and surprise your mother-in-law. 

http://halls-lulea.com/files/SwedishRecipes.pdf (you need Acrobat Reader - all is in english!)

Thank you so much for your kind words about my website too. I lick it up as sweet candy.


----------

